

Wind turbines 'only lasting for half as long as previously thought' - pebb
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2254901/Wind-turbines-half-long-previously-thought-study-shows-signs-wearing-just-12-years.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

======
mr_eel
First point; Most wind turbines haven't been in place long enough to actually
say they're only lasting for half as long. So… yeah I smell a bit of horse
pucky there.

That said, the basic thrust of the paper seems right to me — although I need
to give it a closer reading. Essentially, wind power is a poor choice for the
UK. Little open land, not a heck of a lot of wind, a political environment
which results in communities getting bought off with govt money.

So, context is important. If you want to see successful wind power generation,
look at Germany, or a better example; South Australia.

